# Our 8 week old Cockatiel has died...



## verrier (Sep 22, 2008)

Today our 8 week old Cockatiel has died. We only got him on Saturday (hand reared) and he has been fantastic. We couldn't believe how friendly he was - really loved cuddles with the whole family. We are absolutely devastated. There was no sign he was unwell - he was out this morning, playing with our 7 year old son. Then late this afternoon we returned from work to find he'd died during the day. 

Does anyone have any idea why this may have happened? 

We spoke to the breeder this evening and she's very kindly offered us another bird - we just hope he'll have the same fantastic character as the bird we lost today.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

verrier said:


> Today our 8 week old Cockatiel has died. We only got him on Saturday (hand reared) and he has been fantastic. We couldn't believe how friendly he was - really loved cuddles with the whole family. We are absolutely devastated. There was no sign he was unwell - he was out this morning, playing with our 7 year old son. Then late this afternoon we returned from work to find he'd died during the day.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why this may have happened?
> 
> We spoke to the breeder this evening and she's very kindly offered us another bird - we just hope he'll have the same fantastic character as the bird we lost today.


cockateils can be very highly strung..and frightend easy..perhaps it got a bit anxious when playing with your son...just a suggestion


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Sadly you may never know the reasons why, it could be anything from a 'birth' defect to disease. You may have just been very unlucky


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your lost, may he fly high and free over the bridge.

You may want to be aware of any toxic fumes? Non stick cooking pans giving off fumes, air fresherners etc?

There is so much that can affect a birds health very quickly, sounds like you may have just been very unlucky


----------

